# Airyu Clips



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I was asked to throw up a couple of quick video clips to the Member's in Motion section. So here you go! 

These are a few of the clips up at my public site. There are a host of others in the Member's site as well. (Each clip is pretty self explanatory)

Enjoy
Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

From our Budo Taijutsu Practice

Hanbojutsu Demonstration: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Hanbojutsu1.wmv

Standing Iaijutsu practice: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Iaijutsu2.wmv

Leaping Demonstration Jason Sanborn and Sensei Lefebvre: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/TobiDemonstration.wmv


From our FMA practice

Guro Atienza and Guro Lefebvre (non contact sparring): www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Gurocarl.wmv

Ray Floro and Guro Lefebvre: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Ray and Steve 2003.wmv

Floro Fighting System Demo Stockholm Sweden: www.bujinkandojo.net/FFSDemonstration.wmv

Projectile Practice: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Basicprojectiles.wmv


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Am I th eonly one having trouble getting the leaping demo? The first two came through fine.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Oct 4, 2005)

Try this link

www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Tobi Demonstration.wmv

It should work.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Am I th eonly one having trouble getting the leaping demo? The first two came through fine.


Nope the leap one didn't work for me either.  Neither did the second leap link.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 3, 2005)

Airyu@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> Try this link
> 
> www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Tobi Demonstration.wmv
> 
> ...


 
It does. Force a space into the "tobi demonstration". Try it with the original link. I've got it open now.

MrH


----------



## Satt (Nov 3, 2005)

Man I love Budo Taijutsu. I just started learning the Hanbo and that was REALLY encouraging!!!!!!! Thanks for that video!!!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Here is the "fixed" link list and a new clip added to the mix! 


From our Budo Taijutsu Practice

Hanbojutsu Demonstration: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Hanbojutsu1.wmv

Standing Iaijutsu practice: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Iaijutsu2.wmv

Leaping Demonstration Jason Sanborn and Sensei Lefebvre: www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Tobi Demonstration.wmv

Basic Throws and Takedowns
www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Budo Throws and Takedowns.wmv

From our FMA practice

Guro Atienza and Guro Lefebvre (non contact sparring): www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultimedia/Gurocarl.wmv

Ray Floro and Guro Lefebvre: http://www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultime...Steve 2003.wmv

Floro Fighting System Demo Stockholm Sweden: www.bujinkandojo.net/FFSDemonstration.wmv

Projectile Practice: http://www.bujinkandojo.net/PMultime...rojectiles.wmv


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 9, 2005)

Very clean and well done clips!  :asian:


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very amazing. My favorite was the hanbo demonstration.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello Everyone!

Thanmks for the kudos! More clips will be coming shortly.

Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice clips thanks 
I enjoyed them


----------

